# What are you drinking now?



## Ruthanne

I'm having a cup of coffee with soymilk in it.


----------



## Ameriscot

Black tea with lemon


----------



## Pappy

8:23 am, Tuesday. Just finish my coffee, now my pills with orange juice.


----------



## Raven

I used to always have coffee with milk with breakfast but since being
diagnosed with osteoporosis I have been drinking about three glasses of almond
milk a day starting with breakfast.
I like it much better than dairy milk and I don't miss coffee.


----------



## Ameriscot

Raven said:


> I used to always have coffee with milk with breakfast but since being
> diagnosed with osteoporosis I have been drinking about three glasses of almond
> milk a day starting with breakfast.
> I like it much better than dairy milk and I don't miss coffee.



I don't drink almond milk straight but I put it on my porridge and in my cappuccinos.  I put soy milk in my tea.  I think regular milk tastes strange after becoming used to almond and soy.


----------



## Raven

AS I don't care for regular milk anymore and it doesn't taste the same to me as it used to.
Maybe too many hormones and antibiotics in it that are sometimes given to cattle now to
make them produce more and keep them healthy.


----------



## Glinda

I've been drinking dandelion tea the last few days.  It doesn't have much flavor but it's supposed to be good for what ails me.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Kona coffee and creamer.


----------



## Cookie

11:02 a.m. here in Toronto -- Costa Rica coffee with cream.


----------



## RadishRose

Right now, I'm drinking iced coffee.


----------



## Shalimar

Freshly juiced blackberry juice sweetened with unpasturised local honey. Yummy!


----------



## Ameriscot

Raven said:


> AS I don't care for regular milk anymore and it doesn't taste the same to me as it used to.
> Maybe too many hormones and antibiotics in it that are sometimes given to cattle now to
> make them produce more and keep them healthy.



I don't know about antibiotics but hormones aren't allowed here in the UK.  We used to always use skimmed milk but have switched.  I sometimes get a coconut almond milk which is really good in coffee.  And less calories than even skimmed milk.


----------



## Ameriscot

About to have Schweppes Elderflower tonic water with ice and a slice of lime with the dinner. Also good with gin added.


----------



## Temperance

At the moment, a tall Tanqueray & Tonic with a twist of lime.  Yummy


----------



## imp

Glinda said:


> I've been drinking dandelion tea the last few days.  It doesn't have much flavor but it's supposed to be good for what ails me.



When we were kids and picked dandelions, there always exuded a whitish, milky juice from the torn, hollow stems. Was that dandelion "milk"?    imp


----------



## imp

Ameriscot said:


> I don't know about antibiotics but hormones aren't allowed here in the UK.  We used to always use skimmed milk but have switched.  I sometimes get a coconut almond milk which is really good in coffee.  And less calories than even skimmed milk.



Would that be a coconut milk/almond milk mix? My wife has decided on almond almost exclusively now.     imp


----------



## Shalimar

Yes Imp it was.


----------



## Shalimar

I am drinking freshly juiced blackberries (sweetened with honey) that I picked earlier in the day.


----------



## AZ Jim

This will disappoint you all but I am honestly drinking 2 0z of bourbon and Seven up in a tall icy glass.


----------



## hollydolly

Cuppa weak tea with skimmed organic milk ..last one before bed..


----------



## AZ Jim

Enjoy and Goodnight Holly....it's 4:30PM in Arizona USA.


----------



## hollydolly

Not quite going yet Jim...but I'll say g'night to you anyway..:love_heart: it's 30 minutes past midnight here ( wednesday morning)


----------



## Falcon

Nothing @ the moment, but as the sun is getting over the yard arm (usually @ around 5 PM) I'll be having my usual
 vodka & club soda.  As soon as I walk in the door Jose has  it all poured and all I have to do is try to find an empty
 bar stool, hopefully next to a shapely wench who doesn't sneer at me.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Raven said:


> I used to always have coffee with milk with breakfast but since being
> diagnosed with osteoporosis I have been drinking about three glasses of almond
> milk a day starting with breakfast.
> I like it much better than dairy milk and I don't miss coffee.



Since you`re drinking it for your osteoporosis,I will pass along something I read yesterday. It said to be sure and shake almond milk each time before pouring as the calcium settles at the bottom of the carton. Article says often that last little bit gets thrown away and the calcium along with it...


----------



## AZ Jim

Good for ya John.....If that wench sneers ask her to move down one stool so one that doesn't sneer  can sit next to ya...


----------



## Ameriscot

imp said:


> Would that be a coconut milk/almond milk mix? My wife has decided on almond almost exclusively now.     imp



Yes it's a mix of coconut and almond. Yummy.


----------



## Ameriscot

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Since you`re drinking it for your osteoporosis,I will pass along something I read yesterday. It said to be sure and shake almond milk each time before pouring as the calcium settles at the bottom of the carton. Article says often that last little bit gets thrown away and the calcium along with it...



I always shake mine really well.


----------



## Ameriscot

First cup in the morning - English breakfast tea with soy milk.


----------



## QuickSilver

Right now... just black coffee...


----------



## Ameriscot

Back from the gym and the first thing I do is make a cappuccino with almond milk with our Nespresso machine. Chocolate sprinkles on top.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had a weak tea...with organic skimmed milk as always..


----------



## Ruthanne

I see a variety on what everyone is drinking.    I'm having french vanilla coffee with butter pecan creamer.  I hardly ever use creamer but it was lighter to carry home than soymilk.  My car is down and I have to walk to the store now until it is fixed.


----------



## Lon

I am enjoying my second cup of "Peet's French Roast with a tad of 2% milk.


----------



## Bobw235

Big container of water with lemon in it.  Already had my two large cups of coffee early this morning.


----------



## Ameriscot

Green tea


----------



## Ruthanne

H2o.


----------



## Ameriscot

English Breakfast Tea with soy milk with my breakfast


----------



## Shalimar

Hibiscus tea.


----------



## Ameriscot

I drank a litre of water at the gym but am now drinking my usual almond milk cappuccino.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne

I'm not having it yet but will after my car is fixed, a Mike's Harder Lemonade Mango Punch.  It will take away the pain of the car repairs bill. LOL


----------



## oldman

Starbucks Breakfast Blend in 'K' cup. Two in the morning and one in the evening.


----------



## Pappy

Folgers breakfast Blend,K cup, first one. Ahhhh.


----------



## applecruncher

Coffee and a glass of papaya juice


----------



## Ameriscot

Black tea


----------



## Butterfly

green tea


----------



## Kadee

Green Coffee


----------



## Ameriscot

Two hearted ale


----------



## fureverywhere

Vodka with a sour cherry juice chaser


----------



## Cookie

Blanche Chablis lager, brewed in Quebec.


----------



## NancyNGA

That flavored stuff you put in water, similar to Crystal Light, only powder and Kroger store brand.


----------



## Underock1

We have always been a family of milk drinkers. Nothing else works with dunking cookies or a piece of chocolate cake! I am alone now, but my grandson is here temporarily. We go through milk by the gallon. Years ago, it was whole milk. Now its 1% or if they are out of it,2%. Right now, its 10:15PM in NJ. I just finished a small glass of Bacardi "Limon" rum with a little tonic, and am about to have another. Nighty night.


----------



## Falcon

I've always been a milk drinker and still am.  Like you say, "Nothing better than a glass of cold fresh milk
with chocolate cake or cookies."  Once in awhile I stir in a spoonful of Ovaltine.

I still drink whole milk.  That 2% crap is too "watery" for me.

I also drink coffee, Pepsi, fruit juice and booze.  But my favorite is nice cold water from my fridge door.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Perrier


----------



## tnthomas

Water, club soda, coffee or one-of-several brewed teas.


----------



## Shalimar

Craft beer made in Victoria. A friend recently moved overseas and left me allll her expensive booze. Yes!


----------



## Underock1

Falcon said:


> I've always been a milk drinker and still am.  Like you say, "Nothing better than a glass of cold fresh milk
> with chocolate cake or cookies."  Once in awhile I stir in a spoonful of Ovaltine.
> 
> I still drink whole milk.  That 2% crap is too "watery" for me.
> 
> I also drink coffee, Pepsi, fruit juice and booze.  But my favorite is nice cold water from my fridge door.



Ovaltine! Little Orphan Annie!  Didn't think they still made it!


----------



## Pappy

My morning coffee. First cup, and Kadee, what is green coffee?


----------



## Ruthanne

just cold water


----------



## SeaBreeze

Perrier


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Right at this moment,a nice glass of Cabernet. Enjoying it while I can-on Wednesday I find out what my treatment plan will be. We know that radiation is a for sure and apparently red wine is on the no-no list. Too full of antioxidants that interfere with radiation. Sigh......


----------



## John C

Many years ago, Fallstaff was a popular beer.  Once, a man came to our door and gave us a six pack of Fallstaff for free; it was part of their advertising campaign.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Miller High Life, just had it with my dinner of rockfish and sauteed yukon gold potatoes.


----------



## vickyNightowl

Baileys


----------



## Ameriscot

On ice, Vicky?

I'm having green iced tea.


----------



## deesierra

Smirnoff vanilla vodka with Orange Crush soda. Tastes like a 50/50 bar with a kick!


----------



## deesierra

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Right at this moment,a nice glass of Cabernet. Enjoying it while I can-on Wednesday I find out what my treatment plan will be. We know that radiation is a for sure and apparently red wine is on the no-no list. Too full of antioxidants that interfere with radiation. Sigh......



Healing thoughts to you Mrs. Robinson


----------



## Meringue

A cup of coffee with a shot of Kahlua.


----------



## Butterfly

Green tea.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Kona coffee.


----------



## Karen99

Small glass of POM (pomegranate juice)


----------



## Cookie

Coffee with cream.  First cup of the day.


----------



## Pappy

Snapple half and half ice tea. (Lunch time)


----------



## jujube

Well, I'm _wearing_ a Coke right now.  We stopped at Costco and they have this $1.50 foot-long hot dog and Coke special.  It seemed like a nice quick and cheap lunch, so I bought two hot dogs and two cokes and tried to carry them through the parking lot to the truck.  One coke and one hot dog made it.  One hot dog is sitting in the parking lot, feeding the blackbirds and most of the other coke is down my front.  Sigh.


----------



## vickyNightowl

Ameriscot said:


> On ice, Vicky?
> 
> I'm having green iced tea.


 yes! Its been the drink of choice lately


----------



## Ameriscot

vickyNightowl said:


> yes! Its been the drink of choice lately



Baileys on ice is one of my favourite airplane choices.


----------

